# Xfinity On Demand on Roamio?



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

For those of you with Comcast and a Roamio, I have a couple questions. 

On the Roamio, if you access Xfinity On Demand, what happens? Do you get a menu of the available titles like you do on the X1 box, for example? Can you search for titles? And do you have access to all of the various titles available to Comcast customers via online streaming on a PC from the Xfinity web site, such as Xfinity and Streampix? 

I went into a Comcast store today and they didn't really know and had never heard of the Roamio. I am trying to decide between the X1 / X2 (unavailable right now), the Roamio or just sticking with my TivoHD and a HTPC. 

TIA,
Paul


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

pgoelz said:


> For those of you with Comcast and a Roamio, I have a couple questions.
> 
> On the Roamio, if you access Xfinity On Demand, what happens? Do you get a menu of the available titles like you do on the X1 box, for example? Can you search for titles? And do you have access to all of the various titles available to Comcast customers via online streaming on a PC from the Xfinity web site, such as Xfinity and Streampix?
> 
> I went into a Comcast store today and they didn't really know and had never heard of the Roamio. I am trying to decide between the X1 / X2 (unavailable right now), the Roamio or just sticking with my TivoHD and a HTPC.


I too was thinking of getting the X1 system. I did some research on the Xfinity user forums and all the horror stories changed my mind. I know that folks that like X1 don't post -- that you have to take some/many of the complaints with a grain of salt -- but it's truly eye-opening to read the many, many user complaints on the Xfinity X1 user forum.

I've had my TiVo and two Minis for almost a month. I'm in an area where the Xfinity OnDemand is available to TiVo owners. The menus are different (better actually) and I'm not sure about a search function (haven't tried it).

At first I couldn't access OnDemand with my TiVo -- because I was trying to access it by going to channel 1. It didn't work. But choosing OnDemand from the TiVo Central menu works nicely.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

DeltaOne said:


> I too was thinking of getting the X1 system. I did some research on the Xfinity user forums and all the horror stories changed my mind. I know that folks that like X1 don't post -- that you have to take some/many of the complaints with a grain of salt -- but it's truly eye-opening to read the many, many user complaints on the Xfinity X1 user forum.
> 
> I've had my TiVo and two Minis for almost a month. I'm in an area where the Xfinity OnDemand is available to TiVo owners. The menus are different (better actually) and I'm not sure about a search function (haven't tried it).
> 
> At first I couldn't access OnDemand with my TiVo -- because I was trying to access it by going to channel 1. It didn't work. But choosing OnDemand from the TiVo Central menu works nicely.


If I do get the X1, I will definitely take it back if I have problems with it. He said it would likely be free for 6 months anyway, so the only think I might be out is the ridiculous $39.95 installation fee.

OK, so the Xfinity On Demand has a menu. Good to hear. Do you have Streampix, and is that a menu item? I'm real tempted to just go to Best Buy and get a Plus and try it since I can (I assume) take it back if I don't like it.

It is also good to read that the Roamio A) still has an I/R receiver and B) responds to the traditional Tivo commands. We have a Logitech Revue in the system that we like for Netflix (not needed with the Roamio I guess) and also for the nice keyboard and Tivo integration. Since the Roamio responds to the same I/R commands, it sounds like the Revue will integrate same is it does with our TivoHD.

Paul


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

pgoelz said:


> For those of you with Comcast and a Roamio, I have a couple questions.
> 
> On the Roamio, if you access Xfinity On Demand, what happens? Do you get a menu of the available titles like you do on the X1 box, for example? Can you search for titles? And do you have access to all of the various titles available to Comcast customers via online streaming on a PC from the Xfinity web site, such as Xfinity and Streampix?
> 
> ...


When you open onDemand you have a menu system that functions the same as the one on Motorola Cable boxes, but its actually very fast and easy to use.

If you go to TiVo search you will search across: OnDemand, Live TV, My Shows, Netflix, Hulu, and Amazon. When you find a show and see the xfinity icon you can select Get From..where you will see the cost (if its a movie rental) and usually a HD and SD option. When you hit watch on Xfinity OnDemand it will take you straight to the program where you simply hit Play.

Your last questions is sorta confusing me. Xfinity onDemand online has a slightly bigger catalog then onDemand via the X1/TiVo since it aggregates from additional sourcees, like every piece of HBO content since HBO Go is sorta tied into xfinity.comcast.com

Your TiVo will have access to streampix and everything the X1/motorola can access.

Basically onDemand works exactly the same as it does on a motorola cable box plus the benefit of using TiVo's universal search. I don't know what additional features the X1 has via onDemand besides a more graphic interface.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

With six tuners now, I don't know how much we'll be using OnDemand anyway. We should be able to record anything we want. 

Maybe we'd use it to catch up with a show we hadn't been watching -- a scenario where we'd missed the first season or two and wanted to get caught up. But the content providers seem to have wacky ideas about pulling their stuff down -- so catching up via OnDemand doesn't always work.


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

DeltaOne said:


> With six tuners now, I don't know how much we'll be using OnDemand anyway. We should be able to record anything we want.
> 
> Maybe we'd use it to catch up with a show we hadn't been watching -- a scenario where we'd missed the first season or two and wanted to get caught up. But the content providers seem to have wacky ideas about pulling their stuff down -- so catching up via OnDemand doesn't always work.


I find that to be true as well. I will be using onDemand for the first time in months since I just got a Roamio and was unable to transfer the first couple episodes of Homeland. Even then if I wait a week the Roamio will probably find the first couple of episodes and record them. I prefer to rent movies via Amazon too since there is less compression artifacts like macro blocking.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Thanks, those responses really help the decision making process. 

I'm leaning towards the four tuner base Roamio with an eye to immediately upgrading it to 2TB. However, I looked and didn't see any DIY Roamio HD upgrade software. Is it still too early for that? I see Weaknees has it for sale already upgraded but Tivo is offering us a decent upgrade discount that ammounts to about $100 less than the Weaknees price even considering the cost of purchasing a 2TB drive.....

Paul


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

All you have to do is stick in a 2TB drive and boot. No software or conversion necessary. Tivo has the OS on flash


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

pgoelz said:


> ...I'm leaning towards the four tuner base Roamio with an eye to immediately upgrading it to 2TB. However, I looked and didn't see any DIY Roamio HD upgrade software...


You didn't say if storage was a concern, but the current DIY limit is 3TB for Roamios if you think you might ever need it. Easier to upgrade at the start rather than later. As mchief stated, just replace the existing drive with the new one and start it up, the Tivo will take it from there.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

WHOA, say WHAT? That is really good news! Roamio here I come! I was thinking 2TB would be plenty. 

Do the current generation WD Green drives work as-is or do I need to do something to disable the power down timeout? 

Paul


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

pgoelz said:


> Thanks, those responses really help the decision making process.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the four tuner base Roamio with an eye to immediately upgrading it to 2TB. However, I looked and didn't see any DIY Roamio HD upgrade software. Is it still too early for that? I see Weaknees has it for sale already upgraded but Tivo is offering us a decent upgrade discount that ammounts to about $100 less than the Weaknees price even considering the cost of purchasing a 2TB drive.....
> 
> Paul


If you ever want to get TiVo Minis for additional rooms I would recommend getting the Plus or Pro. I had an Elite and actually rarely ran into a time where I was using all four tuners nut when I started using the Mini I often would be recording three things and unable to just channel surf.

Also onDemand uses one of your tuners so if your recording four things you'll be unable to use onDemand. Six tuners just makes the chance that you'll ever run into a conflict to practically zero.

The Plus and Pro also come with a stream which is pretty slick. I use it occasionally now since I have an iPad mounted in my kitchen, while I am cooking I can put on the news for example.


----------



## kross112 (Oct 23, 2013)

I have a 4 tuner Roamio. The problem I'm having (and for you to watch out for) is that you must have a Motorola cable card from Comcast. The SA brand won't work. I've heard this from two TIVO reps. My area doesn't use the Motorola system. When I click on something to watch in On Demand, the show starts but freezes after about 3 seconds. Hitting the left arrow, on the remote and selecting "Resume Play" only gives another 3 seconds before freezing again! If your area uses Motorola, you're in business!


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

kross112 said:


> I have a 4 tuner Roamio. The problem I'm having (and for you to watch out for) is that you must have a Motorola cable card from Comcast. The SA brand won't work. I've heard this from two TIVO reps. My area doesn't use the Motorola system. When I click on something to watch in On Demand, the show starts but freezes after about 3 seconds. Hitting the left arrow, on the remote and selecting "Resume Play" only gives another 3 seconds before freezing again! If your area uses Motorola, you're in business!


Not entirely true. I have a Motorola M card and I am experiencing the same freezing as you describe. Calls and chats with customer service have been pointless. Truck roll Saturday with a new card.


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

skid71 said:


> Not entirely true. I have a Motorola M card and I am experiencing the same freezing as you describe. Calls and chats with customer service have been pointless. Truck roll Saturday with a new card.


I'm sure you may have seen this else ware but my on demand issues were paring and activating the card a few times and getting someone at Comcast that knew about the new TiVos with on demand. There is an extra or different TiVo Premier (on demand enabled) item or attribute that must be on your account. Not just that you have a TiVo but an on demand enabled one. Once they did that it worked.

****
I was a little bummed out with the Premier on demand. Is it any better on the Roamio? Overall it's a little slow and I only have one fast-forward speed. So, cool you can get a show your TiVo missed but you have to watch this one commercial over and over and the fast-forward is locked out or don't work.


----------



## RickAltman (Oct 20, 2004)

Echoing the sentiment here: OnDemand becomes a bit player in the Roamio world, as you can record a billion hours including all at once. The one issue: for networks that have insisted that Comcast disable fast forwarding, you have no way to navigate forward when watching XOD -- the five-minute jump does not work, either.

Therefore, when I need to catch up and/or binge-watch a show, I check Netflix and Hulu first and use XOD only if all others can't serve. I like that TiVo's search will cut across all of these services.


----------

